# Beamswork Led Quad 60" 3W Timer Ready



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I just got these lights and of course it came with out instructions. I've searched the internet and can't find any. Thought someone may have the same lights and could point me towards some instructions on how to set these lights up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

